

Twitter plans a TV competition series - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D98D9VAG0&show_article=1

======
amvp
Reality tv about the lives of people following the virtual lives of
celebrities?

More interestingly, there's a discussion going on here <http://ff.im/3eBQP>
about whether this infringes of Leo Laporte's This Week In Tech TWiT
trademark, and what he should do about it. So far the consensus seems to be
that he should fight it, and expect to lose.

